
Cultivating a Tech Team Culture That Lasts – a Founder’s POV - js7745
https://medium.com/app-partners-how-to-start-your-app-startup/cultivating-a-tech-team-culture-that-lasts-a-founders-pov-f4d1914123c4
======
js7745
I'd love to hear what kind of things any founders here are doing for their
culture.

My all time favorite example of great culture is Valve the video game company.
This is their employee handbook
[http://www.valvesoftware.com/company/Valve_Handbook_LowRes.p...](http://www.valvesoftware.com/company/Valve_Handbook_LowRes.pdf)

